# driver missing in sony vaio



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

hi. i recently installed windows 7 x64 in my sony vaio vgn-fz31z. the problem is that the previous os in my laptop was x86 based vista and now i can't hear sound if i conect my laptop to an exterior monitor using hdmi cable. i tried to find drivers in sony vaio support page but the only drivers available are 32bit drivers.. i believe that the problem is because i have one missing driver that i can't find. windows says that is a "mass storage device". the only information that i can find is this one - NTPNP_PCI0024 . does anyone can help me?! sorry about my english...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please check here to see if your eligible for the upgrade 
http://genesis.sony-europe.com/inst...ce/search.jsp?DocId=41348&l=en_GB&m=VGN-FZ31Z if not you could try a vista 64 bit driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If this is the ONLY error you have in the Device Manager then try this driver:
ftp://ftp.vaio-link.com/PUB/VAIO/ORIGINAL/AUDIO DRIVER SIGMATEL_5.0Q083QDS_6.10.5921.0_LOGO.ZIP

If you have any other errors in the Device Manager then please post ALL errors.

Bill


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

i got no sound wen i tried to install tat driver bill! this is the information i can find about:
hardware ID 
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_9005104D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_9005104D
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_0180

PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B
PCI\VEN_104C&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104C&CC_0180
PCI\VEN_104C
PCI\CC_018000
PCI\CC_0180

help me please!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The above numbers indicate that this is for your Mass Storage Controller (Card Reader)
*0x803B* _Texas Instruments yan Integrated FlashMedia Controller _*0x104C *
This driver has nothing to do with your sound issue.

This driver for the mass storage controller may work:
ftp://ftp.vaio-link.com/PUB/VAIO/ORIGINAL/MEMORY CARD READER WRITER DRIVER TI 2.0R_2.0.0.19.ZIP

As far as the sound, can you run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread? Copy and paste the report to Notepad and attach it using the Go Advance option.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot, the problem os the mass storage is solved! i really thought that the hdmi sound problem was for that...what is everest? the computer doesn't give me a report about the sound problem, it just don't plays sounds..anyway, i could give you the full report but it should be in portuguese, not in english.. :S


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

here is the report, but most of the parts are in portuguese...hope you understand the others...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Everest is a program that will help me identify the hardware you have.
If you could please run it and attach the full report to the thread it will help.
Remember to copy and paste the report to notepad or MS Word.

I am looking for the ID numbers, so it may not be an issue with the report being in portuguese


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

got you the report in english!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you unistall the Sigmatel driver in both Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager before you installed this one?
ftp://ftp.vaio-link.com/PUB/VAIO/ORIGINAL/AUDIO DRIVER SIGMATEL_5.0Q083QDS_6.10.5921.0_LOGO.ZIP


Have you tried to Update the driver through MS Updates?

Bill


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

i tried to uninstall the sigmatel driver and then tried to install that one in the link, but during the installation an error says that the object is not present...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Extract the driver to a folder
Go to the Device Manager and guide the driver install to the folder you extracted the driver too (manual install)


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

even when i try to install it manually it gives-me one error related whit the .INF file..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact error?
Which inf. file are you directing it to?
The best macth is the *SONY_M_WRT2-6.INI*

Do you have any sound at all or is it just on HDMI?


----------



## tsborges (Dec 14, 2009)

the only problem is the hdmi sound...i have all sounds playing well on my laptop but when i connect him to my tv it disapears..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Just thinking, 
Is HDMI set to active when it is connected?
Right click on the speaker icon in the lower right panel.
Disable laptop speakers.
Check to make sure the HDMI feed is active


----------

